# Siemens Gigaset SE105 - keine Dynamische IP?



## zeromancer (15. Februar 2004)

Hi Leutz!

Habe mir vorhin aus der Not heraus einen neuen DSL Router zugelegt (der alte war hinüber).
Es ist der Siemens Gigaset SE105.
Im Prinzip auch egal, denn ich denke, es ist ein grundsätzliches Problem:
Ich brauche zwar nicht unbedingt per WLAN ins Netz, jedoch wollte ich zumindest, dass es eingerichtet ist und funktioniert.
Ich erhalte auch wunderbar eine IP per DHCP, habe MAC-Filter aktiviert und alles ist bestens - bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich keine IP erhalten, wenn WEP aktiviert ist.
Schlüssel sind abgeglichen und die Verbindung steht, d.h. die Verbindung zum AP wird erkannt - der Fehler ist nur, dass ich vom Router keine IP erhalte.
Wasn da los?

Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist: Windows verlangt bei der WEP EInrichtung den Schlüssel in 40 bzw. 104 bit Länge, den Router kann ich nur auf 64 oder 128 bit einstellen - also rein rechnerisch ist das das Problem, nur wie bekomme ich Windows dazu, auch die anderen Längen zu schlucken?
Mein Schwager hatte ähnliche Probleme und hat es gelöst, indem er Windows nicht mehr die Kontrolle überlässt.

Ich habe mir wohlweislich einen entsprechenden Treiber auf sein Anraten hin gezogen. Auch er benutzt ein Toshiba Laptop mit integriertem WLAN, also müsste das auch passen. Intel Proset heisst das gute Teil, aber es tut nicht wirklich etwas sinnvolles, denn dort kann man nichts weiter einstellen. Das Diagnosetool Configfree von Toshiba zeigt nur den Fehler an, lässt aber auch keine weitere WEP Konfiguration zu.

Wäre schön, wenn mir jemand den gedanklichen Schubs bzw. weitere Treibertipps geben könnte - vielen Dank!


----------



## nemoy (1. Mai 2004)

Ola zeromancer,

habe bei googlen Deinen Thread entdeckt, der sich genau mit meinem Problem deckt. Hast Du in Zwischenzeit etwas herausbekommen? Ich habe so ziemlich alles probiert  und auch schon die Hotline angerufen; leider ohne Ergebnis.

Problem ist und bleibt:

DHCP & WLAN -> OK
DHCP & WEP (128) & WLAN -> F****

Hardware im Rechner:

D-Link DWL-510 Air Wireless LAN PCI-Adapter  


Ick hoffe Du hast nen Tipp für mich. Grüsse aus Berlin

n.


----------



## zeromancer (1. Mai 2004)

Hi nemoy!

Leider bin ich noch genauso schlau, nur habe ich mich damit abgefunden, ohne WEP zu surfen. Das kommt ohnehin selten genug vor. Allerdings habe ich dennoch einen kleinen gewissen Schutz aktiviert, nämlich den MAC-Filter, der nur von mir definierte Rechner (anhand der MAC-Adresse) überhaupt verbindet und ihnen eine IP gibt. Ist zwar lächerlich, beruhigt aber das Gewissen


----------



## nemoy (1. Mai 2004)

> nämlich den MAC-Filter..



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Selbst das lief bei mir nicht. Nachdem ich meinen Rechner, durch die Erkennung, in die MAC Liste geaddet hatte,  wurde mir nach Aktivierung (mit DHCP ohne WEP) der Zugriff verweigert. 

Das heißt im Klartext: Dieses Gerät verweigert mir jegliche Form der Sicherheit (*narf). Bei mir ist das 0.45 FlashBios drauf. Hattest Du bei Dir nochmal den Router geflashed? 

so long 

nemoy


----------



## zeromancer (1. Mai 2004)

Nein, ich habe nichts geflasht.
Meine Version ist ebenfalls die V2.00.0045.
Ich hatte allerdings die Sprache auf Deutsch umgestellt (mit der Sprachdatei von der CD), aber damit hat es sicher nichts zu tun.

Kleiner Unterschied bie mir: ich habe die MAC nicht erkennen lassen, sondern manuell in die Liste eingetragen - evtl. lief da was nicht ganz rund?


----------

